# Garmin 305 Update - GPS Chipset Type G



## Lt. (Jan 15, 2004)

I've had my Garmin 305 since last May and downloaded Garmin WebUpdater so that I have the latest firmware. Since then I got myself a new laptop and forgot about downloading the WebUpdater until today. 

My software (v3.20) is the latest. However, there was this GPS Chipset Type G update that I don't ever recall seeing. Anyone know anything about this and what benefits come along with this update, if any?

Any Garmin 305 support forums you guys recommend? 

TIA.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Lt. said:


> I've had my Garmin 305 since last May and downloaded Garmin WebUpdater so that I have the latest firmware. Since then I got myself a new laptop and forgot about downloading the WebUpdater until today.
> 
> My software (v3.20) is the latest. However, there was this GPS Chipset Type G update that I don't ever recall seeing. Anyone know anything about this and what benefits come along with this update, if any?
> 
> ...


This page for the Edge 305.
http://www8.garmin.com/support/collection.jsp?product=010-00447-00
shows chipset 2,90 from Nov. 27, 2006.

If you click on download, it takes you to this page.
http://www8.garmin.com/support/download_details.jsp?id=3293
with the change log.

Best Edge support forums are here and motionbased.com.

Great GPS site at groundspeak.com, but really oriented toward geocaching. Great stuff for many GPS devices, except the Edge and Forerunner training GPS series.


----------

